# Ph Drop Question



## blueouija (May 25, 2011)

I noticed today my PH dropped from a 7.2 to around 6.8.

What would cause a drop in PH in the tank?

The only new thing in the tank is an airstone I added under my driftwood the other the other day.

I have been doing weekly water changes of about 15%.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

youll be fine as long as it stays in the 6.0-7.5 range, you're ok


----------

